# Amalfiküste



## Rockey (5. November 2007)

Hi,
wir sind gerade dabei unseren Bike-Urlaub für den Frühling (Ende März) zu planen.
Im Internet sind wir über Bilder der Amalfiküste gestolpert   - hat von euch jemand ne Ahnung, wie's dort mit Biken aussieht (eine Suche im Forum war bisher erfolglos)? Gibts dort Trails - hechel, hechel..???
Bin für Tipps dankbar...


----------



## cxfahrer (5. November 2007)

Versuchs mal auf Marcos Seite www.mtb-forum.it (dove pedalare). Zur Not auf englisch fragen. 
Aber bei Amalfi seh ich schwarz (alles privat, Ferienhäuser ohne Ende...ich denke nur mit Schrecken an meinen Versuch, dort mal mit dem Auto lang zufahren..Stundenlang zwischen Reisebussen eingequetscht).
Viel Erfolg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (6. November 2007)

hi,

die amalfi-kÃ¼ste selbst ist - wie schon vom cxfahrer angemerkt - ziemlich zugebaut â auch im hinterland. zudem ist es super voll (ok, im frÃ¼hjahr wohl noch nicht) und relativ teuer. 
aber wenn's ums biken geht, wÃ¼rde ich an deiner stelle noch ein paar kilometer sÃ¼dlicher suchen: im nationalpark cilento. das ist noch relativ unbekannt, hat aber super viele wanderwege, die sich meist auch prima biken lassen. google mal nach argripoli, ascea oder generell nach cilento. 
da mÃ¼sste sich was finden lassen.
ein tagesausflug an die amalfikÃ¼ste ist von da Ã¼brigens kein problem.


----------



## Rockey (6. November 2007)

Super - vielen Dank für die Info...Den Nationalpark Cilento werd ich mir mal genauer anschauen.
Im Prinzip suchen wir nach einem Winterrevier mit möglichst vielen Trails, wobei wir hier schon waren:
- Kanaren (LaPalma, Teneriffa, GranCanaria, Gomera)  
- Finale Ligure

..sollte also was neues sein


----------



## cebe (7. November 2007)

Hallo Rockey,

ich war Ende September an der Amafiküste, allerdings ohne Bike. Beim Wandern habe ich immer wieder geschaut, ob das gute Trails wären.... Ergebnis: nicht wirklich. Die Wege dort in den Bergen sind fast immer mit Treppen (bergab ok, aber bergauf???). Ich habe keine Möglichkeiten gefunden für eine vernünftige Auffahrt, auch wenn die Abfahrten sicher oft gut machbar wären. Der obere und untere Weg der Götter ist zwar super, aber man kommt nicht ohne Stufen dort hoch. Da sind ja die Wege schon in den Ortschaften komplett mit Stufen.

Natürlich gibt es noch die Autostrassen, aber da bist Du gemeinsam mit Autos und unendlich vielen Bussen unterwegs. Für's Bike also nicht so toll.

Claudia


----------



## MichiV (7. November 2007)

Campen kann man da schon gut und günstig, aber halt nicht direkt zwischen Amalfi und Possitano, sondern 20km davor oder dahinter. Die Amlafiküste selber ist 40km lang. Da solltes du in jedem Fall mal lang fahren, sehr geil die Steilküste mit dem Fahhrad zu fahren und die ganzen Autos zu überhohlen. Und mit dem Fahrrad kannst du überall anhalten, um die geile Aussicht zu genießen. Nur direkt in Amalif und Possitano ist es sehr voll. Ansonsten werden dich die Autos und Busse nicht allzusehr stören, ist genug Platz da. Kannst bequem überholen, die Auto und Busse nehme sich Rücksicht auf die Radfahrer (sollte man nicht meinen, ist aber so) Die haben uns sogar angefeuert wenn es Bergauf ging, weil wir sehr viel Gepäck auf den Rädern hatten.  Und wir waren sogar in der Haupttouristenzeit da.   Das wirst du nicht berheuen. Sieh auch mein Reisebericht. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=295001

Mit dem Auto wirst du da kein spaß haben, zu voll. Ich war im August da. Direkt in den Dörfern Amalfi und Possitano ist es sau teuer. Habe an dem berühmten Dom mit der langen Treppe in Amalfi 18Euro für ein Espresso ein STÜCK Pizza und ein MiniKuchen bezahlen müssen. Campingplatz an der Amalfiküste sind um 11Eruo pro Mann und Zelt zu Zahlen. Aber wie gesagt, 20km davor.


----------

